# America's Cars Are Getting More Fuel Efficient



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

We could get even more efficient vehicles if the Employment Prevention Agency would allow us to have them, but they will not allow it.

I mean who in their right mind would want a mid sized luxury/sports car with all the Bells and Whistles that get 50+ mpg? That would just terrify the US government with all the money they would loose in road fuel taxes if we drove diesel vehicles like they do all throughout Europe. You want one of those cars? Move to Europe as they not available here.


----------

